# Ricavare IP da MAC address di un HD ethernet

## Ghostraider

Ciao ragazzi,

è parecchio che non scrivo sul forum, spero di non ripetermi, ma in giro non ho trovato molte soluzioni quindi non mi resta che appellarmi a voi...

Ho collegato un hard disk esterno con interfaccia ethernet alla lan di casa. Il collegamento è hd -> switch -> router, allo switch poi sono collegati tre pc.

Premetto che, purtroppo, il router è l'Alice Gate 2+.

L'hd è un mediacom e dal manuale d'uso indica che la modalità lan è compatibile solo con xp, difatti installando i driver xp lo vede e ci accede tranquillamente. Io però vorrei estremamente accederci anche da gentoo   :Very Happy: 

Ho notato che il softwerillo dedicato che gira su xp segnala il MAC address dell'hd.

Ora, dal portatile, con xp, e via wi-fi accedo al disco ma il router sostiene che oltre al mio portatile non ci sono altri dispositivi collegati...  :Shocked:  però quell'affare ha un MAC address e ci accedo via wi-fi sulla lan quindi, se non erro, dovrà pur avere anche un maledetto IP, o no?

Lanciando un nmap -Sp dalla mia gentoo in effetti l'hd non viene segnalato...esiste qualche possibilità o mi devo arrendere?

Grazie, ciao.

----------

## X-Act!

Che intendi per "accedo al disco"? Questo hd ha un suo software (e puoi usare solo quello) oppure lo monti come unsa share?

Prova ad usare da XP uno sniffer (o semplicemente un netstat) per vedere le connessioni che fai...

Inoltre assicurati di avere un dhcp sulla rete.

P.S.: suppongo tu intenda nmap -sP dico bene?

----------

## riverdragon

Hai avahi (o zeroconf, non so come si chiami per KDE) installato e abilitato? Potrebbe darti una mano...

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao ragazzi,

 *Quote:*   

> Che intendi per "accedo al disco"? Questo hd ha un suo software (e puoi usare solo quello) oppure lo monti come unsa share? 

 

si questo hard disk ha un software, "miniSAN" si chiama, e sembra si possa utilizzare solo sotto xp nella modalità lan, mentre a me piacerebbe poterlo montare sotto gentoo per trasferirci i file[/code][/quote]

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: suppongo tu intenda nmap -sP dico bene?

 

si certo, mi sono incasinato con il maiuscolo...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hai avahi (o zeroconf, non so come si chiami per KDE) installato e abilitato? Potrebbe darti una mano..

 

uhm...giusto provo ad installarlo, grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

la sparo così senza pensarci, non è che questo disco disco esporta uno share nel vecchio protocollo netbios?

In tal caso non usa ip ma dovresti vederlo via samba/winbind e modulo smbfs (cifs non lo vedrà mai).

Oppure vedi se con iscsi o nbd riesci a fare qualcosa.

----------

## X-Act!

La sparo così senza pensarci anch'io, ma mi sa che netbios usa per forza IP (o IPX o altro), mentre il vecchio netbeui si faceva anche il trasporto da solo (spero di non sbagliarmi troppo...).

Comunque una bella sniffatina (di traffico, non di altro  :Wink:  ) ce la vedo sempre meglio!

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao ragazzi,

dunque avahi sembra proprio non vederlo...

 *Quote:*   

> In tal caso non usa ip ma dovresti vederlo via samba/winbind e modulo smbfs (cifs non lo vedrà mai).
> 
> Oppure vedi se con iscsi o nbd riesci a fare qualcosa.

 

Orca...giusto! in effetti soot winzozz mi viene segnalata un'interfaccia scsi...ah i bei tempi degli smanetti, ormai sono coperto da una coltre di ruggine  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque una bella sniffatina (di traffico, non di altro  ) ce la vedo sempre meglio!

 

Anche io colto da improvvisa folgorazione stavo pensando al buon vecchio ethereal   :Very Happy: 

Grazie!

----------

## X-Act!

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Anche io colto da improvvisa folgorazione stavo pensando al buon vecchio ethereal  

 

OT: Purtroppo il buon vecchio ethereal non c'è più: ora bisogna affidarsi allo squalo di filo!

----------

## Ghostraider

 *Quote:*   

> OT: Purtroppo il buon vecchio ethereal non c'è più: ora bisogna affidarsi allo squalo di filo!

 

...eh si ho notato   :Shocked: 

Ho visto che si trovano ancora dei pacchetti .deb di ethereal, trasformandoli in tar.gz si potrebbe compilare "a manina"  però  :Cool: 

Scusami la domanda probabilmente superflua, sono un po' fuori allenamento in materia, cosa intendi per "affidarsi allo squalo di filo!"...?

Grazie, ciao.

----------

## k01

http://www.wireshark.org/

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireshark

 *Quote:*   

> Wireshark (precedentemente chiamato Ethereal) è un software per analisi di protocollo, o packet sniffer

 

----------

## X-Act!

The Extremer ti ha risposto al posto mio: la mia era solo una battuta... Ethereal non è sparito, ma ha semplicemente cambiato nome e ora si chiama wireshark. Tutto qui.

----------

## djinnZ

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> netbeui

 giusto, netbeui (dopo appena dieci anni che M$ stessa dice che è deprecato... puffoso... inutile... limitato...). Ma  visto che viene visto come unità scsi opto per il protocollo nbd/iscsi pezzottato (un giorno mi dovranno spiegare la ragione di simili idiozie, non cerdo possa essere un tentativo di non pagare i diritti, mica sono così fessi da non verificare ogni nuovo pezzo uscito) o per qualche strano metodo by M$ affine agli mp3.

Tanto per curiosità, che bestia è? Uno sguardo alle specifiche potrei trovare il tempo di darlo.

----------

## oRDeX

In conclusione a quanto ho letto fin'ora in questo thread, questo HD quindi o usa netbeui (se ho scritto bene) o un protocollo proprietario sostitutivo al classico livello di rete (IP)...Quindi se la situazione è la seconda questo HD non sara` mai visibile da Gentoo a meno di un porting del sw del disco.

che tristezza   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Act!

Ormai sono curioso anch'io: dicci marca e modello così si fa una ricerchina...

----------

## djinnZ

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> un protocollo proprietario sostitutivo al classico livello di rete (IP)

 che ti ripeto dovrebbe essere con ogni probabilità qualcosa di banalmente comune pezzottato all'uopo o tanto per il gusto di rompere le scatole agli utenti o per far fregare soldini a qualche micro sw house di un nipote o di un "amico", altrimenti non sarebbe logico perder tempo a sviluppare stranezze...

non ti fasciare la testa prima di essertela rotta e fornisci qualche informazione in più (come da linee guida).

----------

## Ghostraider

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> Ormai sono curioso anch'io: dicci marca e modello così si fa una ricerchina...

 

Ciao ragazzi, scusate il ritardo ma ho avuto un periodaccio...

Dunque il gingillo è un Mediacom ME-HDTV Multimedia LAN Disk.

Non sono ancora riuscito a saltarne fuori...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

